# Rectifier-regulator causing ignition failure... HOW COME?



## steamin53

Johnson J50TLERE (94 50 hp). Intermittent total ignition failure. Today I finally got back to troubleshooting the engine now having a DVA Adapter and using the CDI troubleshooting information.

The Stator Checks perfectly as does the trigger and charge coil. Since the stator checked correctly I followed the process outlined and removed the Regulator-rectifier from the circuit (yellow and yellow-grey wires). Spark to both cylinders restored. Hooked it back up and it still worked. (This has happened before during previous troubleshooting but I didn't realize it was because of the regulator-rectifier being removed and replaced.)

The first question is WHY did that work? I was told by some learned soul that the regulator-rectifier was not part of the ignition system and couldn't cause this problem. I have recently replaced the original regulator-rectifier with a used part because in the charge back circuit there was a 900 ma short to ground which was draining the battery. After replacement the drain was eliminated and is not back at this time. Of course it's possible that there may be two bad regulator-rectifiers. 

I just don't see how this can logically be causing ignition failure. If it's not really the rectifier I would waste my money replacing it.

HELP!​


----------



## sealark

Give Kenny Mann at Emerald Coast marine a call he will answer your question. 
(850) 456-8196


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

Voltage regulators connect to the stator (2 yellow wires) and convert 10- 70+ volts a/c from the stator to 14.4- 14.6 volts DC (1 red wire). The tachometer is also connected to the voltage regulator and uses the incoming a/c frequency to drive the tachometer (grey wire)and they CAN and DEFINITELY DO CAUSE IGNITION SYSTEM FAILURES.
Stators have several circuits which include battery charging system, ignition high voltage supply, ignition triggering and timing, as well on the Etecs it provides 70+ volts AC to fire the hpdi fuel injectors. 
Any of the systems connected to the stator can cause ignition issues. These include voltage regulator, power pack, timer base, ignition switch, kill switch, over heat sensor, shift interrupt switch, tachometer, Etc.


----------



## steamin53

Excellent reply Maintenance Shop. By the way, I'm still yet to get as good an explanation from two other boards that are dedicated to outboard repair.

I'm still puzzled by the fact that I removed it from a no-spark condition engine and reinstalled it and the engine had spark again. I now realized that this occured on two or more separate occasions and with two different regulator/rectifiers. Could it be some fault between the charge coil and the ignition coil in the stator and not the regulator/rectifier at all? 

Steve


----------



## birdsnest

I've got a '99 Johnson 70HP 3cyl that has the same problem if the Rectifier-Regulator is the black box thing. LOL The engine was working fine but the other day there was no spark. I texted a mechanic friend that replied "tap on the black box while trying to start it". Damn if it didn't fire up. I'm going to go ahead and launch today but I'll be shopping for a new one. Is this a dealer item or are there after-maket ones? I had one go out on a Yamaha 115 and it was pretty pricey.


----------



## steamin53

birdsnest said:


> I've got a '99 Johnson 70HP 3cyl that has the same problem if the Rectifier-Regulator is the black box thing. LOL The engine was working fine but the other day there was no spark. I texted a mechanic friend that replied "tap on the black box while trying to start it". Damn if it didn't fire up. I'm going to go ahead and launch today but I'll be shopping for a new one. Is this a dealer item or are there after-maket ones? I had one go out on a Yamaha 115 and it was pretty pricey.


 
I think you may be referring to the power pack. At least on my engine the regulator/rectifier is in a metal case.

Steve


----------



## birdsnest

Steve I believe you are right. I thought maybe the regulator/rectifier was an official name for the power pack or black box thingy


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

The Black box is the power pack. They are available aftermarket. I would recommend diagnosing what is actually causing the problem before buying a power pack.


----------

